# Trees from a neighbours fence are blocking a view.  What are the options?



## lionstour (21 Nov 2010)

A friend of mine has an amazing view from his back garden. However the view is blocked by trees from the farmers ditch. It is one of the most amazing views I have ever seen. Does he have any rights to ask the farmer to cut them if the farmer wont if he is asked?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Nov 2010)

lionstour said:


> ... the farmers ditch.



No right at all. But the farmer might allow it to be cut out of the kindness of his heart if the timber is cut up nicely for him!


----------



## lionstour (21 Nov 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> No right at all. But the farmer might allow it to be cut out of the kindness of his heart if the timber is cut up nicely for him!


 
Seems like such a shame.  Seriously you should see the view.


----------



## Complainer (21 Nov 2010)

Do the trees pre-date the house?


----------



## lionstour (21 Nov 2010)

Complainer said:


> Do the trees pre-date the house?


 
House is 35 years old I d say trees are around the same.  They are not very old.  why?


----------



## Complainer (21 Nov 2010)

lionstour said:


> House is 35 years old I d say trees are around the same.  They are not very old.  why?



If somebody bought the house when the trees were in place, then they don't really have much a case to complain about.

If the trees were planted afterwards, then they may have a better chance.


----------



## lionstour (21 Nov 2010)

Complainer said:


> If somebody bought the house when the trees were in place, then they don't really have much a case to complain about.
> 
> If the trees were planted afterwards, then they may have a better chance.


 
The trees were probably put up around the time the house was being built.  The farmer was probably just being a typical farmer.


----------



## onq (21 Nov 2010)

lionstour said:


> A friend of mine has an amazing view from his back garden. However the view is blocked by trees from the farmers ditch. It is one of the most amazing views I have ever seen. Does he have any rights to ask the farmer to cut them if the farmer wont if he is asked?



Your friend has no right to the view, unless the view is a listed view.

Even so this usually applies to a view from the public domain.

He should check this on the local development plan map.

He could ask the farmer  - nicely - to trim them.

ONQ.


----------



## pansyflower (21 Nov 2010)

Or OP might offer to cut them or pay for them to be trimmed.


----------



## Sandals (22 Nov 2010)

have terrible big trees beside our site edge from old estate next door (the ones with a huge treelined forest either side of their road entrance), after fives years we decided to ask the farmer who turns out hadnt a problem in the world with us touching them, in fact he said we were saving him a job he'd never get around to.

Hired a machine with a huge platform on it for two days and with the help of a driver took half of three trees away.

There is no harm in approaching the owner of the trees as you can only get yes or no......


----------



## lionstour (23 Nov 2010)

Sandals said:


> have terrible big trees beside our site edge from old estate next door (the ones with a huge treelined forest either side of their road entrance), after fives years we decided to ask the farmer who turns out hadnt a problem in the world with us touching them, in fact he said we were saving him a job he'd never get around to.
> 
> Hired a machine with a huge platform on it for two days and with the help of a driver took half of three trees away.
> 
> There is no harm in approaching the owner of the trees as you can only get yes or no......


 
Have suggested that to my friend.  He said farmer is a grumpy so and so.


----------

